# Hairless mom & 4 week old baby girl.



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Country: USA.
State/Region: Arizona.
City/Town: Prescott.
Number of rats: 2.
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 6 months & 4 (or so) weeks old.
Name(s): no names, yet.
Colours: Black Berkshire hairless (mom) & Black hooded hairless (baby).
Neutered: nope.
Reason for rehoming: They were rescues from snake food, or worse. I would like to find them an excellent home.
Temperament: Friendly & curious. They need to be socialized a bit more, but they are total sweeties.
Medical problems: None, need to gain some weight, though.
Will the group be split: Nope.
Transport available: I can deliver to the Phoenix area, or drive 2 hours in any direction of my house.
Other: I will be keeping them if a home is not found, but I would LOVE for them to find a great home. Oh, they love cottage cheese!
URL of Pictures: ask for them.
URL of Videos: n/a.
Preferred donation: $20 adoption fee, along with a new set of hammocks, and a baggie of their homemade food mixture.


----------

